# ETKA lookup request - rear suspension air line



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

Could someone please tell me the part number for the airline that goes from the center rear (controller/compressor) to the right rear shock?
Thanks!


----------



## gallanalero69 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: ETKA lookup request - rear suspension air line (gallanalero69)*

I found it, it was 4Z7 616 698 A


----------

